# 36v 800w Go-Kart Wiring Diagram



## pacificblue069 (May 27, 2014)

All, I'm very interested in building a kart, but have never done it before. Thinking of build a 36v 800watt kart and would like a proven working wiring diagram to build off of. The kart will be basic: motor, controller, pedal throttle, start switch, emergency stop, and ideally a speed pot. There is NO reverse, electric brakes, lights, horn, etc. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Apologize for such a newbee question.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pacificblue069 said:


> All, I'm very interested in building a kart, but have never done it before. Thinking of build a 36v 800watt kart and would like a proven working wiring diagram to build off of. The kart will be basic: motor, controller, pedal throttle, start switch, emergency stop, and ideally a speed pot. There is NO reverse, electric brakes, lights, horn, etc. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> Apologize for such a newbee question.
> Thank you in advance.


Typically a wiring diagram will be supplied with the controller. It will depend on the type of motor you have. Here is a typical example for a series wound DC motor controller. http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-045-A_DWG-AXE-No-Reverse-wire-dia.pdf


----------



## pacificblue069 (May 27, 2014)

Let me find a controller and study this diagram. My questions after should be straight forward. This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------

